# 2008 GW Design Studio Open Day (NEW MARINE CODEX SAMPLE PICS INC...)



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

40K "Mighty Empires" 
Confirmed by Rick Priestly for 2009. There are resin casts of the 40K tiles such as defence lines, spaceports, bunkers and a multipart hive city. Priestly was forthcoming about the Mighty Empires 40k. It won't be seen until next year, but will be fully compatible with WFB Mighty Empires. 

Army Policy Change 
Instead of an army's entire miniature range being done all at one time with the codex release, additional releases for armies will be coming out over a period of time. This is happening with Orks and there is a plan to release Plaguebearers and Horrors into plastic "at some stage". 

White Dwarf 
All White Dwarf production is now centrally controlled from Lenton to prevent as Rick put it "anarchy!" GW are quite aware of the lack of hobby content in the magazine and are working to address it. Rick Priestly was apparently quite vocal regarding White Dwarf policy - he seemed very concerned at the direction White Dwarf had taken. Now that the design studio had more control over the magazine he'd like to see more rules based stuff in there. 

Combat Patrol/Kill Team 
These are NOT in the 5th Edition rulebook. Rick Priestley mentioned that there are several supplements being worked on that will cover Kill Team etc... by Jervis and his team that would be released in the future. Rick's opinion was that as the rules are written now, it's easier to take 40k down to 500pts with the rules as they stand, unlike WFB. No details were forthcoming about Planetstrike or any other named supplement 

Dark Eldar 
Priestly also mentioned Dark Eldar. He's got the miniatures and the codex. He was quite keen to point out that they would be seeing 'some love' soon. 

Apocalypse Reload 
This book does have the website Datafaxes in there, but the pictures for the likes of the Khorne Tower of Skulls, Plaguetowers, etc.. are new conversions. The book is nicely presented in softback format. 

Odds and Ends 
There will be no new races for the forseeable future. It was said that to support the races they already have is hard enough. 

Tower of Skulls Conversion 












New SM Codex Displays 
Legion of the Damned Display Page.... 












White Scar IC Display Page...... 












Vanguard and Sternguard Veterans Display Page.... 




















Thanks To AgmiusRex from GWForum


----------



## Untitled401 (May 12, 2008)

The Legion Of The Damned are just like Daemons! except they cant assult after deep-strike but have 3+ inv :shok:


----------



## Usaal (Apr 9, 2008)

it says they can re-roll scatter for Deep strike, I didnt see anything about charging after they Deepstrike though.
a 3+ inv save is a bit much though...


----------



## Bishop120 (Nov 7, 2007)

Hummm... I noticed it said the LotD had 2 attacks base.. wonder if they are just giving SMs 2 attacks rather than the BP/Bolter/CC/Frag/Krak combo they gave the CSM..?? Would make sense.. but it would be an interesting change/difference..


----------



## Truth Bearer (Jul 30, 2008)

Legion of the Damned is just.. wow


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn 
im happy masters are finally getting ws 6, if chaos lords can get it one would think the greatest warriors of the chapter would have it too, least one would think, chaos lords, young ones at least get the power of the chaos gods, the eldest and greatest of teh masters and chapter masters are the finest warriors of the chapter so one would think :wink:


----------



## TrentLanthier (Apr 28, 2008)

I`m sure my LoD friend is going to just love those changes.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

I still think the gun is too orky


----------



## Firewolf (Jan 22, 2007)

>> I think the gun looks rather cool, simple yet effective(i assume). But the tech looks well hard, with the missiles and shit. Hope SWs get a bitchin Iron Priest. As for the other stuff, well meh, wont be using any of it, so dont really care.:fuck:k:


----------



## Wrath of Khaine (Dec 29, 2006)

Heck with the legion, DID you see the Abilities for the Khan?!?!
He has a fleet bike and an instant death sword, as well as giving the ENTIRE marine army the Outflank ability?! Including dedicated transports!!

Just in case you can't read it, sternguards get 4 different types of ammo. Dragonfire(ignores cover), hellfire(guessing 2+ wound), kraken(ap4 range 30"), and vengeance(18", ap3, gets hot)


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Wrath of Khaine said:


> Heck with the legion, DID you see the Abilities for the Khan?!?!
> He has a fleet bike and an instant death sword, as well as giving the ENTIRE marine army the Outflank ability?! Including dedicated transports!!
> 
> Just in case you can't read it, sternguards get 4 different types of ammo. Dragonfire(ignores cover), hellfire(guessing 2+ wound), kraken(ap4 range 30"), and vengeance(18", ap3, gets hot)


Im gonna be getting both vanguard and sternguard, cause I want some amazing CC and some great ranged, but on the pic of the models it seems sternguard can also have combi weapons xD


----------



## The Thunder Ravens (Jul 7, 2008)

lovin' that new thunderfire cannon (think thats that its called). About time the space marines had a new artillery piece, if you ask me the whirlwind has alays been a bit shitty for an ordnance weapon


----------



## xpunksbeendeadx (Jul 2, 2008)

This is seriously making me want to start a legion of the damned army. Gw is sucking all of my damn money now.


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

Does anyone know what the Conversion Beamer is or what it does?:dunno:


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

So uhm....hahah space marines ftw amirite?

3+ invulnerable and most likely four attacks on the charge each(I'm assuming they can get bolt pistols and CC weapons)

That's a -damn- fine unit. Also I'm glad to see space marines ic's getting a buff, they really needed it to compensate for all this wonderful stuff they are getting lol.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Hopefully GW will not give loyal marines bolters, bolt pistols, and close combat weapons and just cut it off at bolt pistols.

Loving the legion profile, though I do hope they are a 0-1 or 0-2 choice so that you don't end up seeing to many of them every time. Having more than a squad kind of defeats the idea of their appearance being rare and only in the most dire of circumstances.

Judas Masias, the conversion beam is a ranged weapon that gets more powerful when it fires at a target further away. (I think its supposed to start off with a profile similar to a bolter and get stronger at certain points, being strongest at the 72" mark.)


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

I really like that gun. It reminds me of a lot of the older, RT/2nd ed. sculpts, especially the gunner.


----------



## Cards344 (Jun 16, 2008)

So around when do we expect to see the new Space Marine codex?


----------



## Caledor (Jan 15, 2008)

I didn't think the new marines were actually getting the Combat Squads rule, or maybe it's just the veterans. Anybody else see that?


----------



## Shamrok (Feb 14, 2008)

Does That Techmarine Have Rockets?!?!?!?


----------



## EndangeredHuman (Feb 20, 2008)

Shamrok said:


> Does That Techmarine Have Rockets?!?!?!?


He sure does :good: makes me wish I held on to buy my techmarine :ireful2: I hate being such a late starter.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Cards344 said:


> So around when do we expect to see the new Space Marine codex?


October :biggrin:


----------



## Captain Roy (Feb 6, 2008)

I can't wait for the new space marine codex and same with the
new techmarine :victory:


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

This is the first time I saw the new LoD. WOW, gonna have to dig out some of my old LOD models and wait for the new ones to be released since they are now a dex feature.


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

Going to have to get that Thundercannon for my Iron Warriors, going to count it as a Oblit sure people wont mind.
Also that white scar leader looks sick always loved the white scars but lack of rules stopped me making a army. No GW damn you I cant start a new army, a marine army at that.


----------

